

OnePlus Uses A Sexist Contest To Sell Their New Phone - juneyham
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/oneplus-tries-to-prove-chivalry-isnt-dead-by-launching-online-beauty-contest-for-ladies/

======
vtd
Where is offense and/or sexism in that?

